# Wow! American Flyer 630



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I bid on this but didn't expect it to go for so much. Are they that much in demand?


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

I would guess that the stamping has to be the key factor. The majority are stamped “Reading”, but this one says “American Flyer”, which seems rare, compared to the normal issues.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I think Teledoc is correct. I have 2 630 caboose. Both are Reading. It would not be worth that to me but it was to some.


----------



## shaker281 (Jun 22, 2019)

teledoc said:


> I would guess that the stamping has to be the key factor. The majority are stamped “Reading”, but this one says “American Flyer”, which seems rare, compared to the normal issues.


Good call!


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Looking on eBay, there are many 630 cabooses listed, but they all have “Reading” stamping. After reading the description of the one listed, it was obvious why the price went so high. Some individuals look for Rare items, for their collections.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

A fool and his money are soon parted.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Fred, I need to thank you for posting this, it saves me from looking for the one I own to fulfill my posting commitment. There are may variations of 630 cabooses, some more rare, and desirable than others. The 1952 red painted with AF lettering is less common and in demand. This price is definitely high. For these less common+highly desired cars the condition is everything. Price tends to increase exponentially with condition and OB. I used to be one of those collectors who sought out LN or never run pieces with the OB so I understand what some of these could sell for.
In this particular case I would estimate the 630 AF shown at $50. It has been run and there is no OB in an 8 or better condition. My guess is there were 2 or 3 collectors who wanted this and got into a bidding war.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

flyernut said:


> A fool and his money are soon parted.


I was willing to go high with a $35 bid and I thought that axiom applied to me.:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Fred, $35 would have been a good deal, but only if you really wanted this variation.


----------



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

Here is another variation of 630 caboose.....


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Yep, more variations. The top one is a die cast base, bottom is a painted AFL with 3 spring trucks on a sheet metal base.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Here's another one that sold in May for less than half the price. Even at this price, the box would have to be included in the sale for me. https://www.ebay.com/itm/American-F...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The pictures are not are not completely in focus when I zoom in but I would grade this VG+ in the old system. It has wear and some paint chips at the edges. It could be an E-. I agree with Cramden. What happens with these items is people who have been looking for one do not want to risk loosing the bid so they bid high. If they find a better one later then they buy that with a plan to resell the first one.


----------



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

One of my most favorite caboose...Red painted 930 American Flyer..Paint is super nice.Too bad it does not have early riveted knuckle couplers........


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice caboose flyguy.


----------



## shaker281 (Jun 22, 2019)

AmFlyer said:


> Fred, I need to thank you for posting this, it saves me from looking for the one I own to fulfill my posting commitment. There are may variations of 630 cabooses, some more rare, and desirable than others. The 1952 red painted with AF lettering is less common and in demand. This price is definitely high. For these less common+highly desired cars the condition is everything. Price tends to increase exponentially with condition and OB. I used to be one of those collectors who sought out LN or never run pieces with the OB so I understand what some of these could sell for.
> In this particular case I would estimate the 630 AF shown at $50. It has been run and there is no OB in an 8 or better condition. My guess is there were 2 or 3 collectors who wanted this and got into a bidding war.


 Makes perfect sense. When you say "used to be one of those collectors", what do you now seek out? The reason I ask is we all know that it is often the top of the line collectables that hold their value when prices come down, yet it is hard to swallow paying those prices initially. I weigh that against finding really nice examples (box or no) that are selling for a modest price. Not sure that is the best way to go, either. 

Here is what concerns me: I have a suspicion that a lot of very nice collections will be coming to market in the next 10 years. At the same time I would assume that demand is falling, perhaps substantially. I suspect I may be one of the younger enthusiasts in the S scale realm, as I was introduced to AF through my father, but only after the heyday. My first AF set was the 1966 All Aboard and Gilbert AF was out of business the following year. 

There is certainly a place for collecting and hobbying, regardless of future cost/value. But, I would prefer to not overpay substantially for items that might not hold their value down the road.

I am curious what others may think.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I will try to answer your questions and also share some thoughts I have. I was one year old when I received my first train set, it was a Hudson freight set. Years later we got a Gilbert HO set and put The S gauge stuff away for several years. The first trains I bought on my own were HO. I later bought some N gauge to see if I liked those. I did not.
I began adding to my original S gauge sets and accessories in 1980, I started slow and had a low amount of free cash at the time. I lived close to the DuPage Fairgrounds so it was easy to drown in inexpensive Flyer. By the late 1980's I knew what I wanted, it was the best example of anything I could find with the OB's. I also looked for less common variations. I made two important vendor friends at DuPage who knew I was a reliable customer ( with a budget they called "whatever it takes") so they would give me first chance to buy selected new acquisitions they got. I was able to get outstanding pieces at fair prices; no bidding wars. I never bought any "operating quality" pieces and always ran the best stuff on the layouts I built.
Flyer prices have definitely peaked and have dropped considerably over the last 5 years. I think much of this is the internet lets buyers see much more product than we could by going to train shows. Before EBAY if we saw it on a vendor table there was a great urge to buy it because we may not see another one. I was fortunate that I got all my Gilbert Flyer stuff well before the price peak. I am no longer collecting, I have more than I ever wanted but still enjoy going to train shows. My focus is on new Legacy and scale items for my layout. I still plan to build an additional mid size all Gilbert layout but have way more than I need for that project.
I also had a strong desire for original boxes and Gilbert paper, a collecting subculture with its own priorities.
As far as the future goes, a famous person once said he could predict anything...but the future. Certainly collections will come to market. The good news is the internet selling sites make it easy for a large buying base to purchase something. Prices may drop further but not as bad as once thought. Another factor is some of the larger collectors are donating to museums rather than selling, in some cases with an endowment to maintain it. While I will sell most anything I have if asked to someone who can use it I am not actively liquidating my collection nor will it ever be auctioned off. I do want to sell most of my Snow Village and 1/64 cars.


----------



## shaker281 (Jun 22, 2019)

I appreciate the well considered response. I'd love to hear what other folks think about the future of S gauge collecting.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

flyguy55 said:


> One of my most favorite caboose...Red painted 930 American Flyer..Paint is super nice.Too bad it does not have early riveted knuckle couplers........


Very nice 930 flyguy55. Paint looks to be in great condition.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

I have 3 of those red American Flyer cabooses. 2 are knuckles and 1 link. I have had them for years. I didn't realize there was such a demand. I also have one of the Reading ones. I don't monitor eBay like I used to since I have cut back to buying only at shows. Since shows are so few, except Du Page once a month, which I haven't been to for some time, that saves me money. It was too easy to buy off eBay. I could say I have enough but too much is not enough.


----------

